# Red Wine for Beginner



## Mr. Montecristo

I'm not a drinker. But I'm thinking about starting to drink wine. I used to drink this pomegranite red wine from Trader Joe's which was pretty good....until they stopped carrying it.

So, what is a good red wine for a beginner wine drinker. I know Merlot is the best for beginner, but which brand do you guys recommend?

Thanks!


----------



## bazookajoe

Don't what you're budget is but The Prisoner by Orin Swift Cellars is excellent. For me though, it's more of a special occasion wine at $30 a bottle.










.


----------



## nubbin_left

If you're just jumping in with the reds, I'd suggest starting with a Beaujolais, which will probably taste similarly to the pomegranate wine, but it will have an aftertaste more typical of a real red. 

It's lower in tannins than your typical red, which makes a difference for a beginning red wine drinker. Merlot is jumping right into the thick of things. If you've got the steel for this, then go for it! 

Otherwise, ease into the red palette with a Beaujolais or Pinot Grigio. You won't be sorry. :tu


----------



## duhman

You're in Calif. Go tasting. You will find out real fast what you like or not. Don't drink the wine, just taste a little and pour the rest out. If you find something you really like, ask the host about it and why it tastes that way. Watch out because the wine slope is at least as bad as the cigar slope.


----------



## leasingthisspace

My wife is a HUGE fan of red wine. She loves the stuff. She tries to push me toward it all the time. I am a fan of the sweeter girly whites. I do remember this red wine the name began with a G. They called it the german wine. I had it in Temecula (My spelling sucks.) at a winery. 
Ask at a wine shop if they do tasting nights too if you don't feel like traveling to go to the wineries, but not really sure where in Cali you are at. See if you have a BevMo near you they were helpful when I was in San Diego. Matter of fact if your in SD check out a place called WineSteals. Google it all one word. They have 2 locations but I only have been to the one on College or University I can't remember. That place rocks. When there if you get there and don't want wine they have some great microbrews. Man I can hardly wait for leave to go back to SD.


----------



## Deucer

The best advice I can give is taste as much wine as possible before you just go out and start buying. Wine is a lot like cigars. At the beginning you can't tell an OpusX from a Cohibo (well maybe..). As you experience more, you develop a frame of reference through experience and gain the ability to differentiate between different styles and levels of quality. Don't break the bank with a $30 wine right off the bat. I really like The Prisoner too, but it will probably taste a lot like every $8-12 bottle out there to you if you're just starting out. Figure out what you like before you step up the price.

The great thing about wine is that tastings are widely availble and cheap. You can taste all sorts of stuff and just buy what you like. If you are near a wine producing area, go to some tastings at wineries. If you aren't find a shop that does tastings. Let people know you are new, and ask questions. Most wine people are more than happy to chat with you.

If you are interested in reading about wine, I can't recommend this book highly enough: http://www.ecookbooks.com/p-22250-2009-windows-on-the-world-complete-wine-course.aspx

Good luck in your quest and watch out, my roommate fell down the wine slope hard, and it's just as steep as the cigar slope, if not more so.

BTW, where are you located exactly? If you are in SF I can give you some good local recommendations.


----------



## cherrybomb

Pinot Noir is an easy wine to get into. I also second the beujolais style which consist of the gamay grape. If you eber have any questions pm me :tu


----------



## trogdor | the burninator

i don't know where in cali you are, but if you're in central or northern, i also suggest going tasting. central coast wineries have cheap tasting fees and you can try a number of wine. napa/sonoma winery tasting fees are not necessarily cheap, but there are a lot of winners wherever you go.

if you're just looking for something from bevmo:
- Earthquake Cabernet Sauvignon: $20. a really really rich acquaintance of my sister's said it reminded her of a $600 bottle she once had. that's not to say this wine is awesome, it's just to say it's well-regarded by a few wine shops i know as a good wine that won't break the bank.

the other thing to do would be to go to a local wine shop that has a clue and ask them. i know of a real good one down in costa mesa, but again, i have no clue where you are.


----------



## Mark C

I'll agree with the 'go tasting' suggestions.

If you're headed to the liquor store, look for Shiraz from Australia. You'll find Yellowtail easy enough, but there are plenty of others. Most people I know who don't like red wines, DO like Yellowtail Shiraz.


----------



## mosesbotbol

Mr. Montecristo said:


> *I'm not a drinker.*
> 
> So, what is a good red wine for a beginner wine drinker. *I know Merlot is the best for beginner*, but which brand do you guys recommend?


Why do you know that Merlot is the best for a beginner? Personally, I wouldn't recommned a Merlot. Try a Burgundy (pinot noir). A good one is the 2005 Louis Jadot Burgundy (from France). It's about $9 and has some purity to the fruit up front, some cherry notes and not too tannic.

Pinot Noir from America may not be to your liking right now.


----------



## duhman

mosesbotbol said:


> Why do you know that Merlot is the best for a beginner? Personally, I wouldn't recommned a Merlot. Try a Burgundy (pinot noir). A good one is the 2005 Louis Jadot Burgundy (from France). It's about $9 and has some purity to the fruit up front, some cherry notes and not too tannic.
> 
> * Pinot Noir from America may not be to your liking right now*.


Pinot from the Carneros region south of Napa is very good. Sirah (Shiraz) from Paso Robles is almost always better than Yellowtail IMO. Blackstone Merlot from Monterey is a cheap wine they have at Costco that everybody seems to like. We usually serve it at large gatherings. Everyone has their own taste.


----------



## zackly

I like red wine a lot. I tend to drink it mostly in the cooler weather preferring beer & gin & tonic in the warmer months.
Like my cigar collection, I have everday red wine & special occasion bottles. A good inexpensive choice for novice is a nice Chilean red like a Concha Y Toro Merlot. These are low in tannin & very drinkable. Probably no more than 12 bucks for the big bottle, 1.5 ltr.


----------



## mosesbotbol

duhman said:


> Pinot from the Carneros region south of Napa is very good. Sirah (Shiraz) from Paso Robles is almost always better than Yellowtail IMO. Blackstone Merlot from Monterey is a cheap wine they have at Costco that everybody seems to like. We usually serve it at large gatherings. Everyone has their own taste.


Just about anything is better than Yellowtail :hn. I think it is heresy to drink any Pinot Noir that is not from Burgundy, Alsace or Alto Adige. CA or WA pinot is usually over done and lacks terrior. Most of Merlot from CA is crap unless you want to pay over $20 a bottle.

I think Caneros' (as well as Russian River) best products are Chadonnnay.


----------



## gvarsity

If you like trader joes try the charles shaw syrah otherwise known as 2/3 buck chuck depending on whether you are in or out of CA. Cheap and drinkable. Very accessible to the new wine drinker. Otherwise find a small wine shop and tell them your experience and what you liked and they will find something that fits your taste.


----------



## mrreindeer

leasingthisspace said:


> I am a fan of the sweeter girly whites. I do remember this red wine the name began with a G. They called it the german wine.


Gewürztraminer - Usually a nice, light, somewhat sweet wine akin to Riesling, great in the summertime. Shoot, I just reread your post....you sure it was a Red wine you had? Maybe the Spanish or French Grenache?



Mark C said:


> I'll agree with the 'go tasting' suggestions.


:tpd:



mosesbotbol said:


> Why do you know that Merlot is the best for a beginner? Personally, I wouldn't recommned a Merlot. Try a Burgundy (pinot noir).


I'm not sure there's any red wine (or any wine) that's actually 'better' for a beginner. I think you just jump on in there and have a glass of one (if you can stop there) and then move to the next until you've got a winner. If wineries aren't close by where you can taste, go to a decent restaurant. There are tons of great places where you can order a slew of wines by the glass. You can even get 'flights' of wine at a lot of places where they give you smaller portions, three or four to try.

I think a few here are going to :hn me for saying this, but there really is nothing wrong with 'Two Buck Chuck' (Charles Shaw @ Trader Joe's). I'd say the Chardonnay is the best of the lot but the Cabernet Sauvignon isn't terrible. This very intelligent winemaker buys up all the excess California grapes and makes wine out of them. What a great idea! These are sometimes the very same grapes that go into a much more expensive bottle of wine but the guy charges $2 a bottle because he does so much volume, and again, buys the leftovers in bulk for cheap. And it really is decent. It's not amazing, but it's decent and a great wine to 'begin' with.

I think Yellowtail, if you had to pick a 'beginner' wine, is also decent, sorry fellas. Again, it's not GREAT, but it's decent/okay and it's readily available in any California market.

'Menage a Trois' at Costco is also a very nice, drinkable red wine for about $9. We have bottles & bottles of this for our parties. It's a nice blend of Zinfandel, Cabernet Sauvignon & Merlot. Not to mention the stuff is a great conversation piece at parties.

In California, we have such tremendous access to great wines right outside our doors. I say stay close to home for starters, forget the French, the Italians & the South Americans (although they produce amazing wines, they do). It'll just confuse you. If you're starting out, go with what's around you, what people know. Go to a good wine store (I know several in the L.A. area if you're around here) and they'll be happy to recommend plenty to you.

What's coolest of all is that you can actually visit these local wines you enjoy. Much cheaper than a ticket to Europe!


----------



## rcsst12

Mr. Montecristo said:


> I'm not a drinker. But I'm thinking about starting to drink wine. I used to drink this pomegranite red wine from Trader Joe's which was pretty good....until they stopped carrying it.
> 
> So, what is a good red wine for a beginner wine drinker. I know Merlot is the best for beginner, but which brand do you guys recommend?
> 
> Thanks!


Merlot is great to start off with. If you want the same type of wine a Cabernet Signon is just about the same but with less of a bite which is what the Merlot has.

Hell, I end up killing the CabSig bottles more often than the Merlots


----------



## nubbin_left

mosesbotbol said:


> Just about anything is better than Yellowtail


I completely agree. Yellowtail = :BS



cherrybomb said:


> Pinot Noir is an easy wine to get into. I also second the beujolais style which consist of the gamay grape. If you eber have any questions pm me :tu


I meant to say pinot noir, not grigio, in my original post. Oops. :tpd:



duhman said:


> You're in Calif. Go tasting. You will find out real fast what you like or not. Don't drink the wine, just taste a little and pour the rest out. If you find something you really like, ask the host about it and why it tastes that way. Watch out because the wine slope is at least as bad as the cigar slope.


Heck yeah! If you're that close, you should indulge like crazy! Best way to learn is taste, taste, taste!:dr


----------



## BigCat

There are some great suggestions in this thread. I would second the blackstone, menage a trois and the conche y toro.


----------



## duhman

mosesbotbol said:


> Just about anything is better than Yellowtail :hn. *I think it is heresy *to drink any Pinot Noir that is not from Burgundy, Alsace or Alto Adige. CA or WA pinot is usually over done and lacks terrior. Most of Merlot from CA is crap unless you want to pay over $20 a bottle.
> 
> I think Caneros' (as well as Russian River) best products are Chadonnnay.


Wine is not religion. Drink what you like, like what you drink. The best way to find out what you like is taste, taste, taste.:al


----------



## mosesbotbol

Do not recommend drinking any Charles Shaw wines or any other low end crap. Just saying it is decent and can find it easily at store is not justification to drink it.

If you want someone to like a cigar, don't give him a crappy one. The best that will do is reinforce that they don't like cigars. The same for wine.

Restaurants in general are a horrible way to try wines. 99% of all restaurants couldn't serve wine if there was a $100 tip attached. The glasses are wrong, the serving temperatures are always wrong, and most don't know how to decant wine correct.

I went to a pretty fancy place in Boston last week, Davios. We had a '98 Italian wine, and the Sommelier actually served us. This guy poured the wine into a decanter with no cheesecloth filter... There was so much sediment, I made him do it again. He knew it and was little embarrased, as if he thought we wouldn't notice... 

Even nice places hardly give a crap, just think about how a normal place treats wine....

A good local wine shop is your best bet. Keep all the bottles under $20 for now and take notes. They don't have to be like pro tasting notes, but state what you liked and didn't. What did it taste like? Sour, hay, fruit... Even if it is Snickers, that is fine. Don't rely on memory. Bring your findings back to the same wine shop and go from there.

Wine is like Golf, it is a life journey and never mastered, just improved from where you were....


----------



## rcsst12

mosesbotbol said:


> Do not recommend drinking any Charles Shaw wines or any other low end crap. Just saying it is decent and can find it easily at store is not justification to drink it.
> 
> If you want someone to like a cigar, don't give him a crappy one. The best that will do is reinforce that they don't like cigars. The same for wine.
> 
> Restaurants in general are a horrible way to try wines. 99% of all restaurants couldn't serve wine if there was a $100 tip attached. The glasses are wrong, the serving temperatures are always wrong, and most don't know how to decant wine correct.
> 
> I went to a pretty fancy place in Boston last week, Davios. We had a '98 Italian wine, and the Sommelier actually served us. This guy poured the wine into a decanter with no cheesecloth filter... There was so much sediment, I made him do it again. He knew it and was little embarrased, as if he thought we wouldn't notice...
> 
> Even nice places hardly give a crap, just think about how a normal place treats wine....
> 
> A good local wine shop is your best bet. Keep all the bottles under $20 for now and take notes. They don't have to be like pro tasting notes, but state what you liked and didn't. What did it taste like? Sour, hay, fruit... Even if it is Snickers, that is fine. Don't rely on memory. Bring your findings back to the same wine shop and go from there.
> 
> Wine is like Golf, it is a life journey and never mastered, just improved from where you were....


Very good tips and experience! I have been taking notes on what I have liked and disliked but I rarely go out and get a bottle of wine for my apartment... normally I just get raped with prices at restaurants... but what does happen is that I ask for a few samples before I go ahead and purchase! I feel that is an even trade to help decide what I like and dislike.


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05

Lol u guys are gonna laugh at me for this but the only red wine I really like is Carl Rossi Sangria

---------------- Now playing: Kenny Chesney - Don't Happen Twice via FoxyTunes


----------



## mrreindeer

rcsst12 said:


> normally I just get raped with prices at restaurants... but what does happen is that I ask for a few samples before I go ahead and purchase! I feel that is an even trade to help decide what I like and dislike.


Yeah, restaurants make most of their profits on booze; it sucks but whattayagonna do. You can do like my wife & I do and bring your own wine (once you find something you really like) and pay the 'corkage' fee (or 'policy'). The fee varies from free up to as much as $25 but oftentimes you're still spending less than if you ordered off the menu and you're drinking something you really enjoy that probably isn't even on the wine list.


----------



## Mr. Montecristo

Thanks for all the feedback fellas.

I purchased a Beaujolais Louis Jadot Burgundy wine today to celebrate my 2yr wedding anniversary with my wife. It was actually mild and pleasant tasting. Great deal for a $7.99 bottle of wine. :tu


----------



## Mark C

mosesbotbol said:


> Do not recommend drinking any Charles Shaw wines or any other low end crap. Just saying it is decent and can find it easily at store is not justification to drink it.


I gotta disagree with you here. I have yet to find a brand-spanking-new wine drinker who didn't enjoy their first bottle of Yellowtail. Certainly it won't hold up after they've acquired a taste for Grand Cru Burgundy, but not everyone gets to that point in their wine journey. To borrow your golf analogy, some people are happy enough playing minigolf and never make it to Pebble Beach. It's been my experience that most people like to ease into new tastes, like wine, cigars, etc. I wouldn't give a novice smoker a Camacho nicotine bomb any more than I'd suggest a First Growth to a novice drinker. Yellowtail is like an Indian Tabac, a safe entry point onto a very steep slope.


----------



## mosesbotbol

Mr. Montecristo said:


> Thanks for all the feedback fellas.
> 
> I purchased a Beaujolais Louis Jadot Burgundy wine today to celebrate my 2yr wedding anniversary with my wife. It was actually mild and pleasant tasting. Great deal for a $7.99 bottle of wine. :tu


That's a nice lighter red and quite pleasant tasting as you say. Look for their '05 Burgundy Village, about $10.00.


----------



## mosesbotbol

Mark C said:


> I gotta disagree with you here. I have yet to find a brand-spanking-new wine drinker who didn't enjoy their first bottle of Yellowtail. Certainly it won't hold up after they've acquired a taste for Grand Cru Burgundy, but not everyone gets to that point in their wine journey. To borrow your golf analogy, some people are happy enough playing minigolf and never make it to Pebble Beach. It's been my experience that most people like to ease into new tastes, like wine, cigars, etc. I wouldn't give a novice smoker a Camacho nicotine bomb any more than I'd suggest a First Growth to a novice drinker. Yellowtail is like an Indian Tabac, a safe entry point onto a very steep slope.


Take that brand new wine drinker and serve them Yellowtail and Grand Cru Burgundy, which one will they enjoy more?

Certainly the nicotine in some cigars is not advised to novice smokers, but how many of our favorite cigars fall into the high nicotine category? Certainly very few if you have a preference for Habanos.

Those that are happy just playing mini-golf are not on a journey. Not everyone is going elevate wine to a hobby, nor do they with golf, but if they do make it a hobby or passion, the paths are similar.


----------



## ucla695

I think with any hobby, you have to start at some entry point and then see where the journey takes you. In the case of wine it could be an inexpensive bottle of Shaw or a Coastal Mondavi, BV, etc.. The key to finding what you like is taste as many different types as you can. Wine bars and restaurants are a good place to start, but, as some have mentioned, you might pay a premium. I think the key is variety. Ideally, a trip to wine country would be key, but there are plenty of other places to do some tasting. In the LA area, there some wine stores and restaurants that have automated tasting machines. These are great for sampling. Similar set-ups exist across the country. You just have to seek them out. Anyway, congrats, enjoy and see where it takes you.


----------



## Demented

My 2 cents... 

If you want to learn about red wine, drink red wine.

Syrah, cabernet, zinfandel, pinot noir are all types of grapes.

A bottle of wine labeled merlot, cabernet sauvignon, pinot noir, or zinfandel is made from that variety of grape.

Just starting out, I'd recommend Yellow tail or Bolla. Both are in the $8 - $12 price range. Drinking 2 or 3 bottles of each varietal, from both vintner's should give you a good idea of what each should taste like.

They aren't great wines, they are however good enough to serve as an everyday table wine and for cooking. I do not cook... with any wine I would not drink.

As others have stated, taste as much wine as possible and go to tastings.

There are vintner's and vineyards from San Diego to Mendocino. 

With wineries in Temecula and Santa Barbara, an hour or two drive north or south of L.A. puts you in wine country.


----------



## mrreindeer

ucla695 said:


> I think with any hobby, you have to start at some entry point and then see where the journey takes you. In the case of wine it could be an inexpensive bottle of Shaw or a Coastal Mondavi, BV, etc.. The key to finding what you like is taste as many different types as you can. Wine bars and restaurants are a good place to start, but, as some have mentioned, you might pay a premium. I think the key is variety. Ideally, a trip to wine country would be key, but there are plenty of other places to do some tasting. In the LA area, there some wine stores and restaurants that have automated tasting machines. These are great for sampling. Similar set-ups exist across the country. You just have to seek them out. Anyway, congrats, enjoy and see where it takes you.


Good to see ya on here Mike; I know you're probably more of a wine-o [that's short for 'wine (aficianad)-o)] than me. Where in L.A. are those machines? That'd be a fun little outing. My wife & I ran into one in a tiny suburb outside DC once and thought it was pretty darn cool but hadn't seen 'em in L.A.


----------



## ucla695

Hey David. For starters, there's one at the Wine House (store) in West LA. I'm sure you've been, but if you haven't, it's definitely worth checking out. They have a great selection of wine and have an automated tasting room. The only thing you need to do is go to the order desk in back, buy a card and then you're set. My wife and I tried it for the first time this summer when we were trying to figure out what Rose's to buy. They also have a nice place to eat called Upstairs 2 http://upstairs2.com/home/ :tu

There's also a wine bar w/ light appetizers (if you can call it that) in downtown Culver City called Vinum. Here's a write-up:

http://triplecreme.blogspot.com/2006/12/vinum-populi-new-wine-bar-in-culver.html


----------



## mrreindeer

ucla695 said:


> Hey David. For starters, there's one at the Wine House (store) in West LA. I'm sure you've been, but if you haven't, it's definitely worth checking out. They have a great selection of wine and have an automated tasting room. The only thing you need to do is go to the order desk in back, buy a card and then you're set. My wife and I tried it for the first time this summer when we were trying to figure out what Rose's to buy. They also have a nice place to eat called Upstairs 2 http://upstairs2.com/home/ :tu
> 
> There's also a wine bar w/ light appetizers (if you can call it that) in downtown Culver City called Vinum. Here's a write-up:
> 
> http://triplecreme.blogspot.com/2006/12/vinum-populi-new-wine-bar-in-culver.html


SWEET! :tu:tu Yep, I've been to the Wine House many times and like it a lot but it's been awhile so it sounds like I'm due for another visit. I like the L.A. Wine Co. over off Culver in the Marina on my way home, although a much different & smaller place.

Shh....you said the 'R-word'....it's so underappreciated and made fun of here, for no good reason. The French drink it like water because they know a good thing when they drink it.

A little joke for you: What's the best thing about the Wine House? Yep, 4Play across the street.

Gonna have to check out Vinum.....and oh yeah, 4Play....and oh yeah, Wine House again. Thanks!


----------



## EastBay

mosesbotbol said:


> CA or WA pinot is usually over done and lacks terrior.


WA does not /grow make Pinot last time I checked with the exception of one particular winery that straddles the border with OR (with, I believe, just one WA vineyard supplying the fruit, the rest of the lineup is made from OR fruit).

Just curious, which CA Pinots have you tasted?

Boston doesn't get much quality CA Pinot to begin with and what's really good is made in small lots and almost never reaches other states. There is a whole bunch of serious CA Pinot, but you need to be on a mailing list since they are all very small lots.

As for terroir, you really need to taste a lot to get a sense of it, and trust me, there is "terroir" in CA, it is fairly easy to tell not only specific CA regions, but actual vineyards in many cases. Same as in Burgundy.

And don't get so "high" on Burgundy, last few blind Pinot tastings my group did (a mix of serious wine geeks specialing in Pinot and a number of winemakers) where someone slipped in a Burg, no one was able to tell the wines apart. I am not saying there are no differences between the regions, and surely there are, but the lines gets blurry by the day and in very ripe vintages, such as 2003, you WILL NOT BE ABLE to tell the wines apart. Bet on it.

Look up last year's Parker "Burg vs. CA" tasting at CIA in Napa, almost no one was able to tell which wine came from where. The eventual winner was a Pinot from CA and almost everyone alled it a " Burg", Parker included. Save for a few CA winemakers in the crowd for whom the tasting was easy pickings, at least in id'ing CA Pinots. Consumers, Parker included, were clueless.
.
.
.
.
.
OK, since the originator is from NorCal...

One should look at Bogle, very affordable, very available and very approachable wines that are varietally correct (key point to MY palate).

There is a growing number of wine bars in Bay Area, my friend just opened one in East Bay (Danville), where you can taste a good number of wines via small pours, in flights or at random. The side benefit to that is you can discuss each and every wine as you taste it, guys pouring at the bar know the wines well and can help in educating your plate and your wine knowledge (that's how I learned years ago). There is only way to learn what YOU like, do not feel that you have to like something that others do, wine is either appealing to your palate and senses or it is not. Some wine bars are also attached to a wine shop (the one in Danville is) and everything you taste can then be bought at the shop. I know of a few bars like that in SF as well, seek them out and enjoy! One is Nectar Lounge in Marina, there are a couple more in SoMa.

Also, come December, IIRC, there is a Russian River Wine Road event, where you buy a glass, are given a map and can go taste at a good number of wineries over 2 days, bottled wines and some barrel samples as well. Very educational and very cheap all things considered.

In April and then in August, there are 2 great tasting in SF, one for Rhone varietals and another where every small, family owned winery is pouring their wines. Figure on 150 for the first and 300 wineries for the second, with each winery pouring various bottles, you can pick and choose and and actually talk with winemakers and growers, this is the best way to learn and get to know wineries and winemaking styles.


----------



## Deucer

Demented said:


> My 2 cents...
> If you want to learn about red wine, drink red wine.


Best advice yet. This thread is making me thirsty.


----------



## ucla695

mrreindeer said:


> SWEET! :tu:tu Yep, I've been to the Wine House many times and like it a lot but it's been awhile so it sounds like I'm due for another visit. I like the L.A. Wine Co. over off Culver in the Marina on my way home, although a much different & smaller place.
> 
> Shh....you said the 'R-word'....it's so underappreciated and made fun of here, for no good reason. The French drink it like water because they know a good thing when they drink it.
> 
> A little joke for you: What's the best thing about the Wine House? Yep, 4Play across the street.
> 
> Gonna have to check out Vinum.....and oh yeah, 4Play....and oh yeah, Wine House again. Thanks!


L.A. Wine Co is a great place too!

Shhh. Don't tell anyone.

Can you imagine what type of night that would lead to? Stop by Wine House (store) pick up some nice wine, head upstairs for dinner and then wander across the street.


----------



## Dgar

cherrybomb said:


> Pinot Noir is an easy wine to get into. I also second the beujolais style which consist of the gamay grape. If you eber have any questions pm me :tu


This guy knows his Vino......


----------



## mrreindeer

ucla695 said:


> L.A. Wine Co is a great place too!
> 
> Shhh. Don't tell anyone.
> 
> Can you imagine what type of night that would lead to? Stop by Wine House (store) pick up some nice wine, head upstairs for dinner and then wander across the street.


Oh, I can, Mike, I can! See you there in 5.


----------

